

Ask HN: Am I Hellbanned? - cdvonstinkpot

Hi,<p>I recently submitted a story with a 4 letter word in it, and afterward the next story I submitted was immediately dead, so I presume I&#x27;m hellbanned.<p>I then tried to submit the same second story by means of a second account I have (with much less karma) that I rarely use, and it wasn&#x27;t immediately dead, but was soon after submission, so now I wonder if it was the URL of the particular story that just goes dead for some reason.<p>So now I have to ask someone if I&#x27;m indeed hellbanned. The offensive story didn&#x27;t get retitled, btw. So I don&#x27;t know.<p>Thanks in advance for letting me know.
======
wglb
No.

A recent submission of yours under this account was automatically marked dead
as it was a link shortner.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Thank you very much for the explanation!

------
lazugod
That 4-letter-word story is now the top link on HN, actually.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
I see that, and I notice you can see my 'Ask' post, so I guess I'm not.

Thanks.

